# Vape Elixir



## Rowan Francis (4/2/14)

*Strawberry Milkshake*
I snagged a small sample of Vape Kings Juice - Strawberry Milkshake .

I have been vaping this for the last 2 hrs odd , as i have learnt that a quick few drags gives you a first impression which is only an indicator of the initial tastes , if you really want to explain a juice to somebody on the other side of the interwebs you need it to absorb it and let it really work on your taste buds .

So , here we go .

Its a 12mg juice , looks slightly thicker than water , wicks quickly on cotton .
I will liken this to a slightly tart strawberry jam with a very slight hint of creamyness , the tartyness has a almost alcohol taste to it , the overall flavour is good . It has a fast flavour that coats your mouth and then leaves with no after taste , that is great .The sweet strawberry is pleasant , not overly sweet and not dull .

The hit - medium , vapor - medium

Final thought - i like it , and will buy more when it's available but if i can i would ask for a tad more creamyness to make it more milkshaky ... that would be great .

reviewed with SVD + Crown Drip , new 1.4a coil at 9w .cotton wick .

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## SunRam (5/2/14)

Thanks for the review @Rowan Francis! This and more will be available soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/14)

So got to try some of this on sat and my fav was Black Cigar. Very nice smooth tobacco. Could vape it all day.
Saying that I couldn't get through nearly half of what was there to taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (16/2/14)

Great stuff, good to hear @Gazzacpt. Glad the Vape meet went down well. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

